# Those interested in Siamese Algae Eaters check here



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I checked at a store called "Pets +" in Taylor Mill, KY on Wednesday and they said they didn't have any, but I left a number. They called last night and said they had some in. I went down there, but there were only 10 small ones @ $2.39 ea. I'm going to share these with Rob since he was the one that orginally expressed interest.

Pets + say they can get more. I told them I'd see how many people were interested and give them a call. Someone else can go get them, if indeed they come in. :biggrin: I'll keep a running tab on this post of how many SAEs people want. I'm taking people's totals from the earlier thread - please confirm the number you want with a post on this thread.

Russ = 4 SAEs
Rob = 4 SAEs
Troy/Erik = 6 SAEs

Correct?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

The fish we requested came in at A&E and I finally got a chance to get over there to pick up some fish last night. I'd appreciate it, if people could make it to A&E soon, so Jason gets the idea that if we say we will buy 60 Otos from him, we will do it.

Jason got in 125 Otocinclus, about 20 SAEs, and 20 Cherry Red Shrimp at my request. There are still plenty of Otos and SAEs. Jason is graciously giving club members a substantial discount, so mention that you're a club member and/or that you want to buy fish from the "Russ Johnson" order. The prices are very good.

Note: The SAEs came in as "Siamese Algae Eating Flying Foxes" which is a fictious name invented by the distributor to sell them. Historically, there's been a confusion between SAEs and Flying Foxes and they can be difficult to tell apart. The ones at A&E are small, but I took a really good look at them and I believe they are indeed "true" SAEs, but you may not want to trust my eye sight. For more information on the differences between them you can go to:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ and http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/saes.htm

I'll put in a plug for for these little guys. A week ago, I put 7 very small SAEs into a 46g that was heavily infested with the dreaded black brush algae and they have eradicated 80% of it. They are nice looking fish that school together and work on algae all the time. The smaller, the better their appetites for algae. So far, they haven't bothered my Rotala wallichii, I have had them attack it in the past.

I am willing to bring some up to the meeting, so notify me on the thread called, "Otocinclus, Siamese Algae Eaters are in at A&E" and I will bring them up to Matt's. Just be sure to make it to the meeting with cash in hand, so I don't get caught holding the bag of fish. :toimonst:

-Russ


----------

